# Calves of Steels Osta Rx log



## Calves of Steel (Apr 19, 2012)

Woo first log! I have just finished up a cycle of 400 test 200 tren, and 10iu HGH and am starting Osta Rx on 4/22. I just have a quick question first. How do you upload a picture so that only forum members can see it? IE not a thumbnail?


----------



## jwa (Apr 20, 2012)

in


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 20, 2012)

in!!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 22, 2012)

Just started the osta rx today. Last shot of test e was 8 days ago and was 400mg. Will be taking 3 caps a day for 30 days, and starting clomid in 6 days. I've got pics from 2 days ago and as soon as someone tells me how to make them linked and not thumbnails I'll post them up.


----------



## jwa (Apr 22, 2012)

Use a site like imgur.com to host them then just copy the links provided (the ones with /) into the posting space here.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool bro glad your logging this. I took me a while to figure the pictures out but still not 100% sure. I normally save the pictures to cp, then under go avanced there's a section that says manage attachments or photos and it works. Hope you get it to work. GL


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Will have the pics up soon


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are before pictures. All taken 4/20/2012, all cold (it was a day off), and no I did not smoke on 4/20! And yea I know..I should probably change my name to traps of steel or something. I'm 6', 234, 12% bodyfat according to calipers, and quite watery! I get comments about the water in my hands all the time.

http://i.imgur.com/fOrJJ.jpg http://i.imgur.com/fHLRz.jpg http://i.imgur.com/UBs3S.jpg http://i.imgur.com/SBSGL.jpg


----------



## jwa (Apr 22, 2012)

If you want to embed them to show without clicking just put each link individually between


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, I wanted to do it this way so non forum members couldn't see the pics. I am a bit paranoid someone will recognize those traps lol


----------



## jwa (Apr 23, 2012)

haha gotcha. looking solid bro. ~40lbs heavier than myself at the same height. do work!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

are you taking all 3 caps at one time or you spreading them out?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks JWA! And Bigben, I'm taking 2 in the morning and 1 midday.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the log brother!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dang bro you got some big arse triceps and your lean as well. Hope you kick some a$$ with this.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 24, 2012)

3rd day on 3 caps, I've noticed faster recovery from workouts. Did legs the day before yesterday, did chest yesterday, and I'm barely feeling sore, like I can jump back into legs again tomorrow and that's not normal for me. Also, the gym was colder than usual and I was more vascular than usual! More to come


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ahh fast recovery you say!! I like I like!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 26, 2012)

Day 5, still noticing less soreness after workouts, strength has not decreased at all, and neither has sex drive. VERY surprising since my test levels should be getting very low by now. In my experience, 1 week after my last shot of test I start to feel different, and it's been almost 2 weeks and I'm still feeling great. Still vascular, and still strong, still have great motivation for lifting. Starting clomid in 3 days.


----------



## jwa (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice brotha! My vascularity has been getting ridiculous and I've noticed when I wake up at night to use the restroom, I'm sweating like a madman.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 29, 2012)

Day 8, great vascularity at the gym and when its warm, gyno seems to be going down, just started clomid today, still feel really strong in the gym, have a lot of endurance, and am recovering quickly. Feels like I'm still on cycle, except that my sex drive is down a little bit. Still better than when off though. So far very happy about this for PCT.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome man! This stuff should be great to bridge with...

SUBBED!!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good to see endurance is rocking. Have you ever tried BPS Endosurge? I have used it several times and def helps the libido.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 30, 2012)

For the first time in my life, and in spite of water retention...I have a vein popping out of my lower abs!! Can really only credit that to osta, as my legs and abs day is tomorrow....
Also getting clomid headaches/acne.

@packers: I've never tried endosurge, but if you say it's good I'll give it a shot when I'm off pct if libido gets low.


----------



## jwa (May 1, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> For the first time in my life, and in spite of water retention...I have a vein popping out of my lower abs!! Can really only credit that to osta, as my legs and abs day is tomorrow....
> Also getting clomid headaches/acne.
> 
> @packers: I've never tried endosurge, but if you say it's good I'll give it a shot when I'm off pct if libido gets low.



Yes! The veins are sick on osta so far. 

Also, endosurge is definitely a great product


----------



## packers6211 (May 1, 2012)

Dang it man this is making me more every day wanting to run this. Love the veins sticking out wicked!


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 16, 2012)

Apologize for the delay, I was just on a trip. Continued to take my OSTA Rx and lift on the trip however. 24 days into Osta, just under 5 weeks since my last shot of test, 2 and a half weeks into clomid. Testicles almost back to normal size, sex drive has improved but never really got bad, still getting awesome pumps in the gym, and recovering at an on cycle rate. I have not been on HGH for 11 days (nothing but osta and clomid) so a little water retention is gone and my upper body is looking pretty much as good as it did on cycle. Lower body is deflated a bit. Vascularity has stayed the same. Strength is STILL going up each workout. I'm basically benching, incline benching, and squatting in the 10-12 range. moving the weight up 10lbs if I can hit 12 reps, and I have been steadily getting stronger throughout my PCT. Developed pretty bad acne on my shoulders and neck, which I usually get from clomid. Very happy with OSTA rx. It makes the depressing off cycle time WAY easier. Have about a week left of it, and another 2 weeks of clomid, then 2 weeks of downtime and I'm back on if bloodwork looks good.


----------



## packers6211 (May 16, 2012)

Nice update brother glad you made it back safe! If you get a chance to, check out my log I did on PP's Androdrive. I did my updated pictures down to 231 from 290 over two years ago. under packers6211


----------

